

Climber: From Hackathon to App Store Submission in Two Weeks - rrbrambley
http://blog.alwaysallthetime.com/climber-from-hackathon-to-app-store-submission-in-two-weeks

======
ctruman
Climber is one of the first apps that shows the true potential of App.net.
This takes App.net from just a paid twitter, to a central service that
provides functionality to other apps. If people trust App.net to hold your
videos, photos, posts, and other content, people will be stoked to try your
app as opposed to the latest Instagram competitor that makes no promises about
your data.

------
weaksauce
So the app has nothing to do with climbing at all; not even tangentially?
Seems like a waste of a good name for a real climbing app.

